# Starting labwc (wayland) script



## Alain De Vos (Aug 10, 2022)

On request, posting a script how to boot labwc (wayland)

```
#!/usr/local/bin/zsh
export BEMENU_BACKEND=wayland
export CLUTTER_BACKEND=wayland
export GDK_BACKEND=wayland
export MOZ_ENABLE_WAYLAND=1
export QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland
export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME="qt5ct"
export QT_WAYLAND_DISABLE_WINDOWDECORATION=0
export SDL_VIDEODRIVER=wayland
export WM=labwc
export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/home/TMP
export XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland
export XKB_DEFAULT_LAYOUT="be(nodeadkeys)"
export XKB_DEFAULT_RULES=evdev
exec labwc
```
In order to start a terminal just enter windowskey+enter


----------



## ziomario (Aug 11, 2022)

thanks. Which packages should I install before to launch the script ? Shoud I configure the values of some config files ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 11, 2022)

I think you might need,





						FreshPorts -- sysutils/seatd: Minimal seat management daemon and universal library
					

seatd is a seat management daemon, that does everything it needs to do. Nothing more, nothing less. Depends only on libc.  libseat is a seat management library allowing applications to use whatever seat management is available.  Supports: - seatd - (e)logind - embedded seatd for standalone...




					www.freshports.org
				



and





						FreshPorts -- x11-wm/labwc: Wayland stacking compositor
					

Labwc stands for Lab Wayland Compositor, where lab can mean any of the following:  - sense of experimentation and treading new ground - inspired by BunsenLabs and ArchLabs - your favorite pet  Labwc is a wlroots-based window-stacking compositor for wayland, inspired by openbox.  It is...




					www.freshports.org
				



and it is nice to have a bar,








						GitHub - LBCrion/sfwbar: Sway Floating Window Bar
					

Sway Floating Window Bar. Contribute to LBCrion/sfwbar development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

